# what kind of fish are these



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

I have these in my pond. Thanks (click pic for larger image)


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

bluegill/sunfish


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Someplaces they are sunnies.
Round here they are bream.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

by fall pan size
enjoy


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Look like bluegill to me. Good eating!!!!

Lots of names for what is basically the same fish, but with slightly different variations. Here we have bluegill, sunfish and crappie. There's another one too that has a bit of red/orange along the belly, can't remember which one it is. They all taste the same, delicious!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Danaus29 said:


> Look like bluegill to me. There's another one too that has a bit of red/orange along the belly, can't remember which one it is. They all taste the same, delicious!


Pumpkin seed, shell crackers, sunperch, goggle eyes, red ears, rock bass, the list goes on. Growing up we just called them all perches. Later in life I find out that's not the proper name for them as perches are futher up north and look different.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep,bluegills.Had some for supper night before last. GooooooooD EATEN.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

You should throw a couple big bass or catfish in there to control the population. Otherwise all you'll have is a million tiny fish. The pond on the one property I take care of has largemouth bass and northern pike. It keeps the panfish population balanced.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Nothing better than fried Sunnies!


----------



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

JJ Grandits said:


> You should throw a couple big bass or catfish in there to control the population. Otherwise all you'll have is a million tiny fish. The pond on the one property I take care of has largemouth bass and northern pike. It keeps the panfish population balanced.


I know we have some catfish, not sure what else.


----------

